# need help choosing a sub



## vickers427 (Mar 24, 2010)

i have klipsch icon w floors and center. i looking for a sub the restarts my hart when it hits. i have 2 sub out jacks on my reciver. now i dont want to really spend more then 1400 for them. and i dont know yet if i should get one expensive or 2 mid priced subs. any help at all plz


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Welcome to the Shack Vick,
Well if your set on Two subs the SVS PB12 NSD's are a great sub and you wont find anything better in that price range.


----------



## cozmo (Jan 23, 2010)

Check out the Danley Dts 10


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
2 PB12-NSD would be awesome. Other choices include Hsu Research and eD (Elemental Designs). Both of these Companies also make great Subwoofers. I would probably go with SVS, but figured I would point them out as well.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## vickers427 (Mar 24, 2010)

i was kind of thinking Elemental Designs A7-350 or a pair of the SVS PC-NSD subs. how do u think the sound would be dif between svs pc-nsd and svs PB12 -nsd. and do you think a par of eather of thos would be as good as the eD a7-350
i would send ya links but i cant tell i post 5 times


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The 12 NSDs would be hard to beat however if your considering one sub the SVS PB13Ultra can not be touched for the price.


----------



## vickers427 (Mar 24, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> The 12 NSDs would be hard to beat however if your considering one sub the [can not be touched for the price.


i was kind of thinking Elemental Designs A7-350 or a pair of the SVS PC-NSD subs. how do u think the sound would be dif between svs pc-nsd and svs PB12 -nsd. and do you think a par of eather of thos would be as good as the eD a7-350
i would send ya links but i cant tell i post 5 times


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Dual Subwoofers really can make a huge difference in having the flattest Room Response. Some of this depends on the size of the Room, but on the whole, Dual Subwoofers have a major advantage.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

I just bought an Outlaw LFM-1EX and I've got to say it is remarkable. Hsu makes them, but the porting arrangemant is different from Hsu branded subs. 
A pair of these would give you all of the bass you'd ever want.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Box subs will usually have a better in room response however the PC cylinder subs SVS makes are almost identical to the equivalent PB12NSD


----------



## vickers427 (Mar 24, 2010)

ok so i have been looking at the eD A7-350 or two eD A5s-300 or two svs PC12-NSD or two svs PB12-NSD. im really stuck between them i have been looking at all of thes options for a cuple of weeks now 
http://www.edesignaudio.com/product_info.php?cPath=2_41&products_id=746
http://www.edesignaudio.com/product_info.php?cPath=2_41&products_id=681
http://www.svsound.com/products-sub-cyl-pc12_nsd.cfm
http://www.svsound.com/products-sub-box-pb12nsd.cfm


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
You really cannot go wrong with either. I would call both Companies and see which might give you the best deal if buying 2 at once. It really is the point that both Companies make fantastic Subwoofers that offer fantastic value. Much of this thanks to the cost savings of being Internet Direct and cutting out the middleman.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

What's the science behind the Box subs having better In Room response than cylinders? As ask because I'm really into the aesthetics of cylinder subs, and would like to look into some as some point, but there don't seem to be many manufacturers of cylinders these days.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

In Cylinder v. Box: This seems to indicate no inherent performance advantage...

http://www.svsound.com/questions-faqs.cfm#cylinderorbox


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

There was a few comments about the differences by members who had tried both. Some mentioned that the cylinders were somewhat less capable on over all output by just a few dbs. There awas also at least two posts about the SVS cylinders producing some sort of odd "noise" Not really sure if that was ever reproduced on a large scale.


----------



## vickers427 (Mar 24, 2010)

well i bought the a7-350 talked to eD and the guys there said i would be more happy with the one sub then 2 a5s-300


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I probably would have leaned 2 a3-300, but I think you'll be very happy with your choice.


----------



## vickers427 (Mar 24, 2010)

well its been 3 weeks and still no sub i dont know how much longer i can wait


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Give 'em a call and see what's up with the delay. They are very customer focused and will likely get right back to you.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
It seems like both SVS and eD have been having problems keeping up with demand. SVS in particular are backordered on the SBS-01 until June and the PB10-NSD until May.

Vickers, you might want to call and find out what is available for immediate shipment. We can go over the choices and go from there.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## caddman11 (Mar 16, 2010)

I have dual subs but don't know if I should respond to this post because I didn't spend anywhere near what your budget is but I guess I'll talk about it a little. I have an 8" ported sub in the front of the room facing the listening area and an Acoustech PL-200 12" sub in the center of the room facing the middle. The 8" is to add punch and the 12" is for rumble. I have under $400 invested and I couldn't be happier; now for my wife that's a different matter. We watch Nick Gage movie "Knowing" and during the plane crash, the whole house shook, it was really dramatic. No distortion what so ever. We had friends over that have never been to a house with a home theather installation, and when I looked over at them they were sitting on the edge of their seat.

The room is L shaped with the speakers sitting in one of the legs approx 16'X28' with 12' ceilings. Yamaha receiver with 630 watts; Polk VM20's front and center and VM10's sides and back. With the deals on ebay on these Polks, I couldn't be happier. Now mind you my ears are old and tired and I have some frequency issues at 4000Hz (where a woman's voice is)but all is well. Good luck with your quest.


----------

